# 2000 Passat V6 ABS Fault Codes



## murphysf (Jun 15, 2009)

2000 Passat V6 ABS Fault Codes


Hello my 2000 Passat just started to display abs and brake warning light along with an audible alarm.

I got the fault codes pulled and here is the following info:

Control Module Part Number 8E0 614 111 AH
Component and or Version ABS/ASR 5.3 Front D10
Software Coding: 00031
Work Shop Code: WSC 00028

2 Faults Found

18256 Please check DTC Memory of Engine Controller
P1848-35-10----Intermittent

01203 – Electrical Connection between ABS and Instrument Cluster
03-10- No Signal Intermittent
03-10 No Signal Intermittent


Does this sound like the ABS control module is bad?

If I replace it how are the values re-programmed, is it by entering the Software coding number of 00031 or the Workshop Code WSC 00028?

I’ve seen places online that rebuild them, is this a better way to go then spending $400 on a new control module?

Thanks


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, your ABS control module is bad

I bought I used one about 3 years a go for a bot $200- $250 and it's been fine ever since (40k+ miles)

I think ecs has them for like $250 now
http://www.ecstuning.com/Flyer-VW_And_Audi_Deals/ES5171


-Judd


----------

